
Tech companies or banks? - boxeswithfoxes
I&#x27;m applying for internships and I started wondering how the 2 compare when it comes to:
1) salaries
2) work-life balance (most important for me personally)
3) overall enjoyment
======
trcollinson
There is a huge amount of FUD going on here. I think this all comes down to
the specific companies you apply for and work with. As an intern, you are
probably going to end up moving and it matters a lot more what projects and
problems you get to solve than whether it is a tech company or a bank. Now to
answer your questions:

1) The salaries at both tech companies and banks will no doubt be about
equivalent for interns. Salary has a lot more to do with your negotiating
skills than anything.

2) Work-life balance has everything to do with the company. I have known
engineers who have worked for big regional banks, small credit unions, and
investment banks who have loved it. I have known engineers who have worked for
the really big tech companies (Apple, Microsoft, Facebook, Google, HP), and
small startups who absolutely hate it. There is NO hard and fast rule.
Interview the company just like they are interviewing you.

3) Overall enjoyment has to do with your motivations. What do you like to work
on? What problems interest you? Is your potential employer going to allow you
to work on those problems?

Also, please realize, there is nothing that says you need to stick with the
first company you intern with.

------
sagivo
if overall enjoyment is the most important for you, you definitely should try
tech companies.

------
georgebarclay
obviously tech companies win on work-life balance.

Here's a running list of banker suicides for this year if you have any doubt:
[http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/01/bankers-suicide-
conspiracy/](http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/01/bankers-suicide-conspiracy/)

